# NPC Bug ?



## Derida (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
gebt mal oben rechts in der Suchmaske "Gandalf" ein. 
Ihr solltet nun folgende Anzeigen gelistet bekommen:

Bree
_Aragon, Gandalf, Händler (Instanz)_
Gandalf (Bree) (NPC)

Bruchtal
Gandalf (NPC)

Der in kursiv gehaltene Eintrag war völlig falsch und wurde auch gelöscht.
Dennoch sieht man (der User) ihn in dieser Auswahl... das kann so nicht ganz richtig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen "beiden" Gandalfs sind soweit ok, da er einmal in Bree steht und einmal in Bruchtal (halt je nach Quest die man gerade hat)

Liebe Grüße,
Derida


----------



## Crowley (19. Mai 2007)

Du hast recht, bei der Suche wurde das "gelöscht"-Flag noch nicht berücksichtigt. Ich habs aber jetzt korrigiert.


----------



## Derida (19. Mai 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> Du hast recht, bei der Suche wurde das "gelöscht"-Flag noch nicht berücksichtigt. Ich habs aber jetzt korrigiert.




tz, geh mal schlafen! *g*

danke für das schnelle beheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (19. Mai 2007)

Coder gehen nicht schlafen... die machen bestenfalls mal den Monitor ne Stunde aus, damit der nicht überansprucht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------

